# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  فوربس2009: غيتس مجددًا على عرش إمبراطورية أثرياء العالم يليه بوفيت وحلو

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>تبخرت تريليونا دولار من ثروات أثرى أثرياء العالم جراء الأزمة المالية العالمية، وودع 332 منهم عالم أصحاب المليارات منذ مارس/آذار 2008، حيث تراجعت ثروات المليارديرات على الكرة الأرضية 

أكثر...

----------

